# Recommend me a Filter



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, i currently have a 29gallon and i wanted to get rid of the HOB filter with a canister, any suggests on what one to get? i dont need anything speical, just trying to get rid of the bulky HOB.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Of the three canister filters I use I really like the _Rena Filstar_ for the ease of setup and ease of maintainance. Plus it does a dang good job keeping the tank clean.

Also check out our "reviews" for more info on canister filters... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showcat.php/cat/16


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

oh... thx for the great link  ya, i never used canister so i was looking for one with ease to work with. but i'll take a look at the great link thx


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have experience with Eheim and Fluval canister filters. Personally, the Eheim are hands down the best, IME. Very easy to maintain and clean, little tendency to airlock and the classic series is a good value. For your 29 I woudl get the 2213 or the 2215. The 2215 would be better for a 29 gallon tank but the 2213 woudl be adequate and 10-20 dollars cheaper. If you go for the Fluval, get the 204.

What part of Mass are you form again and will you be coming to any of the upcoming NEAPS events?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm in worcester, and ya i actully going try to go to that aunction thing, and ect., some place seem to far though haha


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have an eheim 2213 flow is just about right. The 2215 would be a little better since you can reduce it if its too much. But the 2213 works just fine.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

If you have the budget, Eheim is the best you can get.

If you don't have the budget, I've heard the Rena XPs are good value for money.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I just bought myself the Eheim 2213 for my 29g. I cut about 3 inches off the spray bar so I could run it horizontal on the side of the tank.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

nice, that sounds good.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I want to try filstars, as i have a friend of mine getting one. I've always been an eheim person, but I've always heard good thing about filstars (quiet, efficient, etc). 

For a 29g I'm currently running an Eheim 2213 and think it's perfect. A 2215 seems a little much, but as John N. said you can always reduce the flow through the valves. 

david


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

ya i'm thinking about eheim but why do they use that green tubing for? its a bit tacky


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Btween my 2213 and my filstar xp2 I like my filstar better. Honestly its kept my tank just as clean as my eheim but is less expensive and twice if not three times stronger. Its also about 100 times easier to clean. The only downside is its alittle louder. but if you've never had an eheim you wouldn't even notice the noise it makes. Plus it comes with alot more attachment pieces so you can customize your tubing.

Edit: plus the tubing is clear and the spray bar is black.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a 2213 on my 35 gal, and I would rather have the 2215. I don't think my tank stays as clear as it could with a higher flow filter. With that being said, I also purchased a Magnum 350 to run along with the 2213. Now my tank is crystal clear except for an hour or two after dosing ferts (Fe + PO4 = cloudy). My Eheim also is dead silent. I have to touch it to see if it's working. I also use it as a CO2 reactor with great satisfaction.

-Dustin


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I recently hooked up a Filstar XP2 on my 30 gallon and I would highly recommend this type. I have used Eheim, Fluval and now Filstar and I really like the Filstars.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you have a 29g the Eheim ecco 2231 would be about perfect. If you're interested I'll sell you mine for a good deal. I used it initially on a 20 gal and it was perfect. It's now on the 46 that you've seen and it's probably a bit on the small side. Mine is about 10 months old, extremely quiet, and has never had a single problem.

If you want it I'll upgrade to a larger one for my 46 bow. Not to hijack your tread, but I'm curious what size of Eheim people would recommend for this size of tank too.

BTW, how the plants doing?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

they are doing good GB, um... i might be interested, i wasn't going get one until another week or so, but let me know about how much.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a 2217 on my 50 gallon and am quite pleased with the flow, especially since I removed the inline CO2 reactor. I reciently tried splitting the output so I could have a small spraybar near the bottom at the back and the regular spraybar at the top(to add flow and help prevent detritus buildup) It worked ok but a stronger filter flow would have worked nicer.

I think the Filstar's have a higher flow rate although I could be wrong. I jsut know Eheims are quite and dependable. That is the most important thing to me at this time (all my tanks are in my bedroom)


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Filstars have 2 to three times the flow rate. Just go look at the impellers. Filstars are massive. Eheims are teeny weeny. For the same price you get so much extra flow. I know this because I own both eheims and Filstars. I will never buy another ehiem.


----------

